

Future of science: 'We will have the power of the gods'  - vlad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2007/10/23/scifuture123.xml

======
euccastro
We already have some powers that the ancient civilizations couldn't even
imagine so that they could attribute them to their gods.

~~~
rms
We're only about 10^25W of usable power away from surpassing the Christian God
in strength.

------
jgamman
>"There's a good chance that the machines will be smarter than us. There are
two scenarios. The optimistic one is that these new superhuman machines are
very gentle and they treat us like pets. The pessimistic scenario is they're
not very gentle and they treat us like food." hehehe

------
queensnake
I predict he'll be hit by an iceberg.

